
Show HN: HNView – Browser extension providing a better style for hacker news - Landish
https://github.com/chenxsan/HNView#addon-link
======
ullarah
I'm not sure how this is any different than using the browsers zooming tool?

------
drvortex
Why is something an extension, that can just be a Greasemonkey script ?

~~~
Landish
Yes it can just be a Greasemonkey script, but you need to tell people to
install another extension first to use your script :), so I thought an
extension might be much easier.

